# Sailing Instruments



## Wilson1 (Oct 6, 2018)

Can anyone recommend a B&G dealer who sells instrument packages at less than MSRP?


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

I would guess that there are multiple choices. Our local marine electronics store will price-match and also negotiate, within limits. They can usually match or come "close enough" to legitimate 'net prices. Occasionally, Tiffanys by the Sea will have a good sale, also.
Perhaps I am not understanding your question. 
Heck, I get email invites from Lowrance/B&G all the time for special deals. 
Where do you live/shop?
BTW, our Lowrance plotter-radar combo has worked flawlessly for several years and one coastal passage. Simrad VHF/AIS radio with its wireless remote is really really nice, too.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Where are you? Just looking for hardware, or install too? 

Winter is always a good time to shop. Boat shows often have packaged discounts. Some have maintained the virtual boat show concept.


----------



## Wilson1 (Oct 6, 2018)

Minnewaska said:


> Where are you? Just looking for hardware, or install too?
> 
> Winter is always a good time to shop. Boat shows often have packaged discounts. Some have maintained the virtual boat show concept.


Hi, we are located in southwest Michigan. Don't trust anyone here with installation so I will be doing the install myself. Just looking for the best purchase price of the equipment.


----------



## Wilson1 (Oct 6, 2018)

olson34 said:


> I would guess that there are multiple choices. Our local marine electronics store will price-match and also negotiate, within limits. They can usually match or come "close enough" to legitimate 'net prices. Occasionally, Tiffanys by the Sea will have a good sale, also.
> Perhaps I am not understanding your question.
> Heck, I get email invites from Lowrance/B&G all the time for special deals.
> Where do you live/shop?
> BTW, our Lowrance plotter-radar combo has worked flawlessly for several years and one coastal passage. Simrad VHF/AIS radio with its wireless remote is really really nice, too.


We are located in southwest Michigan. Just looking for best price on equipment as I will be doing the install.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Defender Marine is having a Labor Day sale right now.

I understand the motivation to do it yourself, if you want it done right. Saves a ton of money too. 

The advantage to paying for instal is warranty work. Painfully, some percent of all electronics fail right out of the box. Self install, usually requires shipping the suspect part back for inspection, before getting a replacement. A good install shop will warrant their own work, come aboard to inspect and often be able to replace immediately. At the least, more quickly than self installed equip bought at a discount.


----------

